# Cool Glock find at my local Gun Shop



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

Swung by the local shop today to window shop. I hadn't been in there in a while, but as soon as i walked in, the owner ( who knows i'm a glock guy, i bought my last piece there earlier this summer) immediatly called me over to show me what he had scored....

3 never been fired (at least outside of any test firing that may have been done) 2nd gen. G22 stamped down the barrel with" Detroit Police Department" and "dpd" at the end of the serial numbers. Apparently the Detroit PD had no idea that a CASE of G22's was stashed in the back of some closet somewhere and were never issued. The batch got split up and sold. I joked that if there was any PD in the U.S. that could stand to hang onto extra firepower, it was Detroits. 

Of local interest, i live in MA, which instituted a ban on large capacity mags and mandated trigger pulls of over 10lbs. these were manufactured before the ban date, so even though they are brand new with original trigger pull weights and brand new 15 rd capacity mags, they are able to be sold in MA. 

def. a pretty cool find. 

they are at a shop called Bob's Gun & Archery in Webster, MA if there's any collectors interested.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Man! If you are ever interested in selling please let me know - I am from Detroit, had family on the force and would love such an heirloom to pass down to future generations.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good get!

:smt1099


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## StewNTexas (Dec 11, 2009)

You did buy all three of them, right?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

A man can dream!!


----------

